# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal!

## zavira

Ben al een tijdje hier aan het meelezen en het wordt tijd dat ik me eens voor ga stellen  :Wink: 

Ik ben Zavira (eigenlijk Anita maar die naam bestond al) en 58 jaar oud. 

Sinds 2 1/2 jaar gescheiden en in die periode verhuisd van Lelystad naar Onnen, een klein plaatsje onder Groningen.
Letterlijk dus een nieuwe start waar ik nog geen moment spijt van heb gehad.

Hier woon ik in een klein huisje samen met mijn doggies en ben aan het verwerken wat er nu allemaal gebeurd is in een periode van 3 1/2 jaar. 
Heb nu alles aardig op de rit dus vind ik het ook tijd om te gaan stoppen met de antidepressiva na 11 jaar!
En zo ben ik hier terecht gekomen want dat is een moeizame weg zoals velen van jullie hier weten. 

Verder ben ik kankerpatiente en kan daardoor niet werken en ben aardig beperkt maar dat komt misschien nog wel eens ergens op het forum.
Voorlopig eerst maar eens van die gore troep af zien te blijven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hebben jullie vragen, kom maar op! 

Groetjes,
Zavira

----------


## Raimun

Hallo Zavira ..
Ga je stoppen met die AD pillen onder begeleiding van je huisarts ....
of ga je zelf experimenteren ??

----------


## zavira

De huisarts heeft me een schema aangeboden van een paar weken 1/2 en daarna een paar weken om de dag een 1/2.
Ik ben begonnen met om de dag een hele en een 1/2 2 dagen en daarna 1 dag heel en 2 dagen een halve. Allebei ongeveer 10 dagen, daarna voelde ik me zo goed dat ik 2 weken een 1/2 heb genomen en daarna dacht dat ik wel zonder kan. 

Dat heb ik geweten, de hele dag schokjes in mijn hoofd, zweten en huilen. Toch wil ik proberen het door te zetten! Gelukkig ben ik alleen met mijn honden die het niet kan schelen als ze een uurtje eerder of later uitgaan. Ik woon in een omgeving dat ze heerlijk los kunnen dus dan kan ik op mijn eigen tempo lopen. 

Volgende week maandag heb ik een afspraak bij een acupuncturiste en ik denk dat zij me ook wel kan helpen, heb goede ervaringen met acupunctuur. 
Gisterenavond zag ik het helemaal niet meer zitten en heeft een goede vriendin me met haar klankschalen behandeld en mijn lieve buuffie kwam met een beker Ben&Jerry ijs aanzetten. 
Een goede vriend staat altijd voor me klaar en ik voel de steun van een heleboel lieve mensen en dieren om me heen. 

Ik zal dit stukje ook even bij het afbouwtopic neerzetten  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Zavira: mooie schuilnaam toch?  :Big Grin: 

Welkom op MediCity... je hebt van alles al meegemaakt en nog moet je elke dag knokken voor behoud van je lijf en geest....heerlijke honden houden je gezelschap en dat is fijn en troostend...het is akelig om een scheiding mee te maken, en om kanker te krijgen is natuurlijk helemaal verschrikkelijk...je roeit met de riemen die je hebt...ik hoop dat de kanker te genezen is....wat die medicijnen voor je geest betreft... :Wink:  volgens mij heb je iets teveel op eigen houtje wat ondernomen...je dacht dat je sneller af kan kicken van de medicijnen die je al 11 jaar slikt maar niets is minder waar als je het mij vraagt...ik ben geen ervaringsdeskundige maar ik heb gewoon al veel geleerd...met mijn familie en vrienden die pillen slikken etc...rustig afbouwen is een pre.... :Embarrassment:  het is hetzelfde als pijnstillers..je kan niet gelijk n iets meer innemen omdat je een halve week denkt dat het goed gaat....haha, dat heb ik zelf gedaan maar de pijn kwam nog heftiger terug...van de specialist hoorde ik toen dat het anders moest, en zo leren we allemaal bij...gelukkig maar.... :Stick Out Tongue: ....
succes met de acapunctuur...ik geloof daar wel in...
de klankschalen zullen je ongetwijfeld in rustiger vaarwater hebben gebracht en dat is ook een stukje heling!!! mooi... :Embarrassment:  
fijn dat er zoveel mensen zich liefdevol om jou bekommeren...dat is een verrijking na al die ellende wat je al hebt meegemaakt en nog ondergaat.....
ik wens je sterkte en kracht toe bij alles wat je nog moet ondergaan....
"kanker" hoopt niemand te krijgen maar we kennen allemaal het gevoel dat iemand moet knokken in onze naaste omgeving en in onze familie's...alle goeds gewenst en klets lekker mee als je daar behoefte toe voelt, bijvoorbeeld in het Topic...Hoe voel ik mij vandaag..... :Big Grin: 
prettige dag....
Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------

